# Question about stabilizing Purpleheart



## NYWoodturner

You know how Purpleheart turns brownish when you cut it and then it goes back to purple and darkens over time? Just wondering if stabilizing will speed up or slow down the return to purple? Some places I read say its exposure to oxygen that causes it to turn back to purple. Some say its exposure to UV rays. If its oxygen then I would guess stabilizing would show it down. If its UV I would think there would be no significant difference. 

Anyone have experience stabilizing Purpleheart?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'll be interested to see the answers, never tried it myself. I can tell you from observations here in my shop that it seems the UV sure makes it oxidize much faster as I've got pen blanks cut a year ago that have been kept in my dark store room that are still purple and I've got some pieces I made out of it that were exposed to light for the last 12 months that have oxidized brown. I did notice that my CA finished items seem to hold out longer against oxidization than things that were finished with a friction finish so cutting the access to Oxygen does seem to prolong it....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

To add to the question, no need to stabilize the blank typically since purple heart is a dense wood, so I assume stabilizing the finished turning would be cheaper. Then just remount the project, sand and carry on as usual.


----------



## NYWoodturner

This will actually be for a knife handle. It is for a wedding gift and purple id her chosen main color for the wedding. I have committed to stabilizing every knife handle I make for two reasons - If its a kitchen knife it virtually eliminates the possibility of absorbing anything that might become a food safety issue and even the densest of woods darken with an oil base finish and it very often distorts or masks the original color of the wood. Stabilizing helps reduce that. 

If FBE could be considered a parallel I did stabilize a finished turning of some of @Kevin s FBE about two years ago that has not lost ANY of its color and it sits on a shelf 4 feet from a window. 

My question is not IF I should stabilize but when. Can I do it now and it will revery back to purple or should I wait until it reverts back and then stabilize?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

I wonder if you could get much resin into purpleheart as hard as it is


----------



## ripjack13

I found this on bladeforums...
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/915909-Can-Purpleheart-be-Stabilized

*Stacy E. Apelt - Bladesmith*




ilmarinen - MODERATOR

Join Date
Aug 2004
Location
Norfolk,Va.
Posts
22,102
The darkening of Osage orange , purpleheat, mahoganies, walnut, cherry, and similar woods is mainly due to a chemical reaction with oxygen. UV speeds up this reaction. The process is called Photo-Reactive, but it takes both light and oxygen to happen.

Sealing/stabilizing the wood will slow the process by keeping some of the oxygen away as well as reduce UV penetration ( assuming the sealant has a UV blocker). The wood will still darken with age, and only a light sanding will bring back the color. Most people just let the patina form. Remember that word - patina - it is how you will explain the color change to a customer a few year from now

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

CWS said:


> I wonder if you could get much resin into purple hard as hard as it is



Thats a good question. I will weigh it going in and coming out after cooking and post the results - just for our collective knowledge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

I put a torch to it to turn it purple. Also, I turned a few hair sticks from it and stuck them in my peg board while I turned more sticks. Left them there over night and the 1/2"-1" that was inside the board turned real purple

Reactions: Like 1


----------

